
Ask HN: How to go about understanding modern manufacturing? - firstfewshells
I have always thought of modern manufacturing as a wonderful miracle whose impact is so pervasive in our lives that most of us take it for granted. Just like electricity. But it&#x27;s hard to find good books&#x2F;videos&#x2F;tutorials&#x2F;blogs which explain manufacturing processes, industrial machines, products in a simple, step by step way. for eg. how are things like conveyor belts or cracking furnace coils made. It&#x27;s almost like there&#x27;s a parallel universe of highly complex, durable products that are built, shipped and last for years with hardly anyone noticing that these things exist. The immense complexity is hidden and all we see is discussion of stuff like the pixels of the &quot;next generation phone&quot; camera.
======
parishill
A related area of manufacturing: I recently started learning more about supply
chain, and one of the research analysts I interviewed recommended the
following news sources/newsletters:

[https://www.supplychaindive.com/](https://www.supplychaindive.com/)

[https://www.freightwaves.com/](https://www.freightwaves.com/)

[https://www.joc.com/](https://www.joc.com/)

------
pdfernhout
This (by me, from 1999) remains mostly aspirational, sadly:
[https://www.kurtz-fernhout.com/oscomak/](https://www.kurtz-
fernhout.com/oscomak/) "The OSCOMAK project will foster a community in which
many interested individuals will contribute to the creation of a distributed
global repository of manufacturing knowledge about past, present and future
processes, materials, and products."

You may want to take a look at things related to "Open Manufacturing":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_manufacturing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_manufacturing)

Or the maker movement:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maker_culture](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maker_culture)

I can also wonder if there is more such information out there on the web in
Chinese these days than English?

------
yen223
I learned a fair bit about manufacturing by actually working at a factory. My
second job was as a software engineer in the tooling department at a major
hard disk manufacturer, basically programming machines that assembled hard
disks. That job gave me an appreciation for how efficient - and how daunting -
modern manufacturing processes really are.

------
cyberdrunk
I suspect a lot of this info (how the machines which power industrial
automation are designed and built) is proprietary and closely guarded
knowledge.

Software is kind of special in that everyone can relatively easily replicate
everybody else's software (mostly because the trial and error cycle is short,
so whatever secret sauce there is can be just figured out in finite time),
while processes involving physical things are often based on knowledge
accumulated over decades or centuries that a noob could never replicate for
free in their basement.

------
giantg2
If you have the Science Channel or Discovery Channel, there's a show called
'How It's Made'. I find it interesting and very informative.

------
wsh
As a one-volume introductory book, I ’d suggest any of the last few editions
of Groover’s _Fundamentals of Modern Manufacturing: Materials, Processes, and
Systems_. The coverage is fairly broad, not just metalworking, and it’s
written for advanced undergraduates—rigorous enough to be useful, but still
accessible to non-specialists, with many figures and tables.

------
new_here
Sparkfun has a nice collection of Engineering Essentials tutorials:
[https://www.sparkfun.com/engineering_essentials](https://www.sparkfun.com/engineering_essentials)

They explain the fundamental topics of electrical engineering like
electricity, circuits, components, communication protocols, signalling and so
on in a fun and engagning way. They also sell all of these components with
helpful hookup guides. So think of a system you want to make (e.g. conveyor
belt), order the components and start building it :)

Once you're comforable these fundamentals you might want to look into the
design of control/embedded systems. There are quite a few books on these which
you could search online for.

Obviously, manufacturing lines today are built with more robust and
established components but the above would probably be a good entry point to
help you start understanding how these things work.

------
rshnotsecure
This is the only good book I've found on the topic. A high school textbook
from 2003:
[https://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/1590704843](https://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/1590704843)

The show "How It's Made" is helpful. Also if you live close to any brand names
that have a factory, they will usually do a tour.

